# Bolt convert from cable to OTA antenna



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

I am really ready to drop my cable service and would like to use my Bolt (TCD849000) to record OTA programming. I am using MOCA to stream to a couple of Tivo-Mini's.
My understanding is that I can simply remove the cable input and replace it with the antenna input, leaving the POE and splitter in the circuit. I could not find a good diagram but here is the circuit. I don't have a cable modem, we have Google Fiber.
If I understand the posts I have been reading, this should work.

Antenna -->POE-->Splitter ---->Bolt
--->MINI​
Next, I would run the repeat guided setup as shown here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Repeating-Guided-Setup

This says that existing recordings are not affected. Can someone verify that is the case? I would lose a lot of shows and my wife would be very unhappy if they got deleted.

After I verify that this is all working, I would remove the cable card and return it and the TA to Spectrum.

One more thing: I am paying $15.99 a month to Tivo and I noticed that the OTA-only boxes only cost $6.99. Can I get that discount or do I have to sell my current Bolt and buy an OTA only one?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just two things. You don't lose recordings when repeating GS for OTA. You should get the antenna setup and cabled, connected to your TV and scan for channels.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Antenna -->POE-->Splitter ---->Bolt
> --->MINI


Yes, that should work, in theory, assuming the BOLT is connected via Ethernet to the router, and the antenna signal strength is sufficient to pull-in the available channels.

Re: TiVo service, you may want to review the current "Friends and Family 2018" sale, if you can't get a discount on service for your current box.

See: Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, that should work, in theory, assuming the BOLT is connected via Ethernet to the router, and the antenna signal strength is sufficient to pull-in the available channels.
> 
> Re: TiVo service, you may want to review the current "Friends and Family 2018" sale, if you can't get a discount on service for your current box.
> 
> See: Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!


So I looked at the "holiday discount" and then I found this on the Tivo website:
TiVo Roamio OTA DVR
Ok, it's 500G but still. $50 with all-in? This has to be a typo, right?

Never mind. When I tried to buy it, it said, "This item is out of stock" and the total was $599.98!!! Man their website sucks.


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

I checked and this refurb Roamio OTA is $250 all-in.
I know I did my homework when I bought the Bolt 2 years ago but I can't remember why I didn't go for the Roamio.
Is this a good deal? What is the downside to Roamio?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CaptainTiVO said:


> I checked and this refurb Roamio OTA is $250 all-in.
> I know I did my homework when I bought the Bolt 2 years ago but I can't remember why I didn't go for the Roamio.
> Is this a good deal? What is the downside to Roamio?


Many, many threads discussing differences, including a few active ones owing to the sale.

Main diff b/w Roamio/BOLT *OTA* models are:

BOLT OTA supports mobile streaming built-in; Roamio OTA requires separate Stream device/module for mobile streaming.
BOLT OTA has limited (but still evolving) 4K support, and is faster.
Roamio OTA uses a 3.5" hard drive; BOLT OTA 2.5".
Roamio OTA can currently be modded to support CableCARD; BOLT OTA cannot.
Neither has built-in MoCA capabilities.
Whatever I'm not thinking of.


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Many, many threads discussing differences, including a few active ones owing to the sale.
> 
> Main diff b/w Roamio/BOLT *OTA* models are:
> 
> ...


Hmm. This TiVo Roamio OTA DVR says it
"works withTivo Stream"
"Coax/built-in MOCA bridge adapter"
I need the MOCA for some of my minis. It would be nice if they included model numbers for positive ID.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CaptainTiVO said:


> "works withTivo Stream"
> "Coax/built-in MOCA bridge adapter"


The TiVo Stream is an external box. Discontinued, I bought one on eBay for $50.
No built-in MoCA.
Bottom right:

UPC 851342000216

Model TCD846510

SKU R84651


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> The TiVo Stream is an external box. Discontinued, I bought one on eBay for $50.
> No built-in MoCA.
> Bottom right:
> 
> ...


Right thanks for the info. Tivo has really gone downhill.


----------

